# To Do list GRID display



## tivosteeler (Apr 6, 2006)

[I posted this in the Coffee House Forum. It got some good feedback, so I thought I would put it here also. Maybe Tivo will pick up the idea ?]

Wouldn't it be great if TIVO could display all your season passes for the current week in grid format ? It would give a quick way to see what will be recorded this week and it could show conflicts in red.

I have a few season passes that always conflict. Sometimes I would like to change which show TIVO records during these conflicts -- without having to go and change the priority of the season pass. If there was a grid display, I could just highlight the show that isn't going to be recorded and force it to be recorded.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I RFE'd something like this a little over 3 years ago.  In the meantime a lot has changed with technology, etc, and I no longer believe this is the best approach.

I think things like this would be better done as web services on TiVo Central - AJAX applications like the new online scheduling. Additionally the same information could be exposed via XML web services, to allow PC applications - an advanced TiVo Desktop, 3rd party software, etc - to display, manipulate, etc.


----------

